# Does having one ovary mean IUI would have less chance of success?



## Konstantinejess (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi everyone I've just been wondering, I had one of my ovaries removed in March so if I had IUI would that mean it would have less chance of being successful? I'm 26 with PCOS. 
I've been thinking more along the lines of IVF and I'm trying to see if I'm eligible for funding but I was just wondering about this.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

don't ovaries take turns to produce an egg? i have no idea with only one ovary do you just ovulate every other month or does the remaining ovary step up and take over producing every month? a well timed internal scan would tell you if you were getting an egg/eggs ready... presumably if you aren't they don't go ahead with iui so i would guess that no, you wouldn't have less chance of it working since as long as there's an egg ready you would have the same chance as someone with two.


----------



## Konstantinejess (Aug 9, 2013)

Well I've been getting a period every month since march when I had the one removed. 
I have no clue if they take turns in producing eggs, I just thought it was both of them every month, hopefully I can have scans and things. 
Thanks.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i believe under normal conditions only one egg is released a month.. if not surely the proportion of twins in the general population would be MUCH higher?
i've been told by a GP that a period doesn't guarantee that you ovulated, while i find that odd i think it must be true.


----------



## Konstantinejess (Aug 9, 2013)

Well there's a lot of things I don't know about these things so hopefully I'll get better understand of it all soon.


----------

